# Nach emerge files updaten--> WIE ?!

## crazydevil

hi all!

ich muss mal wieder nerven.. *g*

also hab grad mal (vor 2 stunden.. hat echt lange gedauert) 

emerge xfree eingegeben, und jetzt isser endlich fertig, und sagt mir folgendes:

5 config files in /etc need updating

54 config files in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb need updating

so wie kann ich die updaten?!

möcht nämlich endlich mal mit xf86config anfangen, aber wenn der meint ich soll noch files updaten dann wart ich damit lieber mal..  :Wink:  *g*

thx im voraus!

cu, [ |)

----------

## tacki

```
etc-update
```

----------

## crazydevil

oh mann bin ich blöd.. *g*

thx!!

----------

## crazydevil

und was mach ich, wenn ich beim installieren von xfree (xf86config) meine horizontale und vertikale refresh rate nicht weiß (laptop display, HP Omnibook XE3 GF) ?!

----------

## tacki

hmm, 2 möglichkeiten:

1. im handbuch nachschauen

2. im internet nachschauen

3. annehmen dass der laptop 1024x786@75Hz schafft, was ein relativ normaler wert für tfts wär

----------

## EOF

etc-update ist aber eher die radikale loesung

Auf jeden fall vorher /etc/ sichern und besser xxdiff verwenden

```
 

emerge xxdiff

cd /etc/

xxdiff ._cfg0000_bla bla 

...

```

Danach klick klick ...

Am besten schreibt man sich ein script dafuer zum halb-automatisieren...

----------

## tacki

öh.. naja.. radikal? versteh ich net was an etc-update radikal is  :Smile: 

etc-update ist vielleicht nicht so schön bunt wie xxdiff, aber macht das gleiche .

----------

## crazydevil

 *tacki wrote:*   

> hmm, 2 möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. im handbuch nachschauen

 

find ich leider nicht  :Sad: 

 *tacki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. im internet nachschauen 

 

da steht leider nix mehr --> zu alt!!

 *tacki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. annehmen dass der laptop 1024x786@75Hz schafft, was ein relativ normaler wert für tfts wär

 

das hört sich eigentlich recht gut an..  :Wink:  *g*

und wie sind dann die werte in kHz für Horizontal und Vertikal Sync-Rate ?! *G*

ich weiß, ich bin lästig.. aber ich will da jetzt mal endlich was zum laufen bekommen!

übrigens: ist das normal, wenn ich XFree86 eingeb, dass ich nur schwarzer screen und ne X als maus sehe, bei startx seh ich nämlich einb isschen mehr..  :Wink:  *g*

big thx, cu,

[ |)

----------

## ralph

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml

Da ist sehr gut Schritt für Schritt beschrieben, was man wie machen muss um XFree und sonstiges zu Laufen zu kriegen.

----------

## tacki

hab bei meinem laptop (auch etwas älter) folgende moni-werte für 70Hz:

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

HorizSync 31.5 - 57.0

VertRefresh 50.0 - 70.0

Endsection

vielleicht probierst du es einfach mal damit... das bild flackert sowiso nicht bei tft

----------

## crazydevil

jup.. scheint gut zu funktionieren..  :Wink:  dann werd ich jetzt mal anfangen, mich ein wenig mit kde zum spielen, ob ichs draufbekomm..  :Wink:  *g*

achja noch was.. hatte heute schonmal probiert, wenn ich was emerge (heute wars xfree) dann braucht er oft noch was zum downloaden.. jedenfalls hab ich adsl (grünes speedtouch usb modem) und das emerge sync funktioniert wunderbar mit downloads usw. wenn ich dann allerdings emerge xfree eingetippt habe, und er was downloaden musste, ists nicht gegangen.. hat gemeint: not able to download.. habs dann unter windows probiert die files so downzuloaden (seeeeeeeehr umständlich) und das hat aber schon funktioniert! habs auch heute mal im netzwerk probiert, da gehen die besagten http und ftp downloadlinks auch net.. nur das komische rsync... 

jedenfalls vielen dank fürs helfen! hat mich echt um einiges weitergebracht!!

big thx, cu,

[ |)

----------

## tacki

wenn http und ftp nicht gehen kann das grob gesehen 2 gründe haben:

1. dein netzwerk lässt keinen zugriff aufs internet zu über diese beiden protokolle/ports

2. der mirror hat die datei nicht

dazu kommen natürlich noch eine menge kleinere sachen wie verzeichnisberechtigung in /usr/portage/distfiles, kaputtes wget o.ä.

----------

## crazydevil

ok, also bei den ersten beiden weiß ich, dass sie nicht zutreffen!

da ich zum einen unter windows immer auf http bzw. ftp zugreifen kann / darf, und da ich 2. mir nen mirror aus dieser liste ausgesucht habe (bevorzugt http) und die datei manuell unter windows runtergeladen habe! das mit wget hört sich da schon interessanter an!

----------

## tacki

naja, das mit wget war n schuss ins blaue  :Smile:  is mir selbst noch nie passiert und hab auch noch nie was davon gehört... schau erstmal ob du nicht irgendwelche proxy-einstellungen vorgenommen hast die da nicht hingehören und ähnliches mit 

```
set | grep http_proxy
```

... oder installier mal links und versuch zu surfen

----------

## crazydevil

also das set | grep http_proxy liefert mir überhaupt nix zurück.. dürft so stimmen denk ich mal...

naja so herumsurfen unter der Shell wird nicht allzugut gehn denk ich mal.. *g* aber pingen kann ich und das läuft auch wunderpar (z.B: ping www.google.com)

----------

## tacki

rumsurfen kann man ohne probleme in der shell -> siehe "emerge -s links"  :Smile: 

----------

## crazydevil

um das package zu emergen, bräucht er wieder ne internet connection.. *tz* kann ich nicht einfach irgendwo ein komplett kde runterladen und dass dan auf meinem laptop zum laufen bringen?!

----------

## tacki

klar geht das... bei suse oder mandrake z.b.  :Smile: 

----------

## crazydevil

und bei gentoo ?! bitte sag nicht dass ich da nicht drum rum komm.. *heul*

mit mir meints aber auch niemand gut.. *grml*

achja was muss ich eigentlich dann eintippen, wenn ich links fertig emerged habe?!

(lade an meinem home pc die dateien runter und kopier sie dann immer auf den laptop in /usr/portage/distfiles ... kannst dir vorstellen wie langwierig das ist?! *g*)

----------

## tacki

```
links www.gentoo.de
```

wenn du da ne seite bekommst, sollte emergen auch ohne probleme gehen

----------

## crazydevil

hm mal probieren!! wenns nicht geht muss ich irgendwas bei dem adsl zeugs zum aufsetzen vermasselt haben!! jedenfalls vielen vielen dank für alles!!

edit: muss ich irgendwas mit meiner adsl installation falsch gemacht haben! er sagt mir nämlich: error loading http://www.gentoo.de/ :

Host not found

[Cancel]

najo trotzdem big thx..  :Wink:  werds morgen im netzwerk nochmal probiern!Last edited by crazydevil on Mon Feb 16, 2004 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tacki

keine ursache....

----------

## tacki

dns überprüfen als tipp

----------

## crazydevil

so, und bitte stell mich nicht als blöde hin, aber ich bin halt mal ein noob..  :Wink:  *G* wie überprüfe ich die dns?! *g*

----------

## think4urs11

[quote="crazydevil"] *tacki wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *tacki wrote:*   
> 
> 2. im internet nachschauen  
> ...

 

Komisch... bei mir ist das gleich der erste Treffer in Google wenn ich so http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=xf86config+HP+Omnibook+XE3+GF&btnG=Google+Suche&meta= suche  :Wink: 

http://home.datacomm.ch/donittel/HP_Omnibook_XE3_GF.html

Aber ich bin eben anders  :Wink: 

Zum Thema DNS checken: 

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

Adressen mit denen vergleichen die du von deinem Provider bekommen hast

HTH

T.

----------

## Louisdor

 *crazydevil wrote:*   

> und was mach ich, wenn ich beim installieren von xfree (xf86config) meine horizontale und vertikale refresh rate nicht weiÃ (laptop display, HP Omnibook XE3 GF) ?!

 

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

        HorizSync       28-50

        VertRefresh     43-75

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection
```

 habe ich gefunden, beim googeln, wo jemand eine Debian Linux Installation fÃ¼r genau Deinen Laptop erklÃ¤rt!

http://home.datacomm.ch/donittel/HP_Omnibook_XE3_GF.html Ist zwar fÃ¼r Debian, aber gewisse Werte sollten auch bei Gentoo gehen!  :Wink: 

----------

## crazydevil

wie gesagt noch mal danke für die hilfe!

jetzt poste ich mal, was so alles rauskommt bei mir  :Wink: 

Unter WINXP:

Server IP: 172.19.93.150

Client IP: 62.47.185.xx

Netmask: 255.255.255.255

DNS:    195.3.96.67

           195.3.96.68

Unter Linux:

```
ifconfig ppp0
```

Link encap: Point-to-Point Protocol

client ip: 62.47.185.xx P-t-P: 172.19.93.150 Mask: 255.255.255.255

UP POINTPOINT RUNNING NOARP Multicast MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

und wenn ich dann

```
cat /etc/resolf.con
```

eingebe dann kommt:

domain 4HNB

nameserver setup

nameserver server

ja und das wars.. keine dns oder so.. wobei zu sagen ist das domain 4HNB sollte eigentlich die Arbeitsgruppe im Netz sein!

kann mir da vielleicht wiedermal irgendwer ganz ganz netter weiterhelfen?! *sfg*

wär super!

edit: in der /etc/conf.d/net die iface_eth0 auf up setzen bringt nix, da ich ja nicht über die Netzwerkkarte eth0 sonder über ppp das ganze mache.. jedenfalls hab ich auch keine dns bekommen..  :Sad: 

big thx, cu,

[ |)

----------

## tacki

in der /etc/resolv.conf sollte dein nameserver vom provider stehen... ich glaube du bist etwas schlampig über die installations-anleitung gegangen... les dir am besten nochmal alles durch, dann werden deine fragen auch beantwortet

----------

## EOF

 *tacki wrote:*   

> öh.. naja.. radikal? versteh ich net was an etc-update radikal is 
> 
> etc-update ist vielleicht nicht so schön bunt wie xxdiff, aber macht das gleiche .

 

Ich dachte bei etc-update hat man nur die wahl zwischen ueberschreiben und mergen und ob dies automatisch passieren soll. Bin jetzt gerade nich an meinem gentoo.

Mit xxdiff kann man sich das beste aus beiden configdateien raussuchen. Ich bin ueberzeugt, dass es dafuer auch einen textclient gibt  :Very Happy: . So schoen bunt ist xxdiff garnicht. Da ist emacs schon bunter .) .

----------

## tacki

mit etc-update kann man auch das beste aus beiden punkten ziehen und dann das resultat verwenden...

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

also, ich finde "etc-update" ist doch leicht zu verstehen.

Dir wird angezeigt, welche Datei geändert werden würde, wenn Du die Änderungen annimmst!

Du kannst ja wählen, ob Du ändern willst oder nicht.

In meinem Fall im Bsp. unten wäre es die Datei: "/etc/modules.d/nvidia" die bei einer Installation Änderungen erfahren hat.

Du kannst sie Dir ja auch wenn Du willst mit anderen Editoren ansehen und vergleichen, mit dem Vorschlag von "etc-update", also mit der Datei:"/etc/modules.d/._cfg0000_nvidia".

Ich kucke mir die Unterschiede genau an und entscheide dann was ich ändere. Alle auf einmal lasse ich nie ändern!!!

Nicht ohne vorher durchgesehen zu haben was geändert werden würde.

```
root@planetas alex # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each 

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/modules.d/nvidia

/etc/modules.d/._cfg0000_nvidia

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'):
```

Hier siehst Du dann, nach Auswahl der Datei was geändert werden würde.

Ein "+" oder ein "-" zeigen Dir was rein kommt und was dafür raus geht aus der Datei! Und, wenn Du mal nicht verstehst was da so geändert werden würde, dann versuch Dich schlau zu machen, wofür die Datei da ist!

Und nicht einfach was ändern, nur weil "etc-update" es vorschlägt !!!

```
root@planetas alex # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each 

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/modules.d/nvidia

/etc/modules.d/._cfg0000_nvidia

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'): 1    

Beginning of differences between /etc/modules.d/nvidia and /etc/modules.d/._cfg0000_nvidia

--- /etc/modules.d/nvidia       2004-02-08 17:46:18.000000000 +0100

+++ /etc/modules.d/._cfg0000_nvidia     2004-02-06 01:20:20.000000000 +0100

@@ -11,5 +11,5 @@

 #

 # To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

 #

-options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

+#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

 

End of differences between /etc/modules.d/nvidia and /etc/modules.d/._cfg0000_nvidia

1) Replace original with update

2) Delete update, keeping original as is

3) Interactively merge original with update

4) Show differences again       

Please select from the menu above (-1 to ignore this update):
```

----------

## mborkes

WIE, bitte WIE hast du dieses MODEM zum laufen gebracht? Ich habs nur unter Mandrake zum Laufen gebracht. 

Mit Gentoo bin ich so weit wie du, aber ich habe ohne funktionierendes speedtouch leider kain Netzwerk. Geht also nicht mehr viel mit emerge. Selbst die fertigen Pakete auf der zweitenlive-CD brauchen noch downloads. 

Es gibt auch ein ebuild: emerge speedtouch. Aber da komm ich so nicht dran.

[

----------

